# Need help with Toro CCR2000 snowblower



## docknibbs (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi, 
I'm a new homeowner and recently took the opportunity to get a used Toro CCR2000 single stage snowblower for nothing. I'm pretty green with servicing/maintaining these kinds of engines although I did figure out how to adjust the carb on my 1980s era Echo backpack blower. 
THe snowblower hasn't been used in a year but was running last season. Tonight I filled it with premium gasoline with high quality 50:1 oil mixed in. After priming once, pulling the choke and then pulling the cord for about 50-60 times it finally sputtered and fired up. A few obvious problems.

1. A huge cloud of blue smoke that took literally 5-7 minutes of running to even begin to thin. Even after running 10 minutes there still was visible blue smoke coming out of the pipe but much less than before.

2. The left tire is on an angle outwards because of a bent axle..still pushes OK though

3. When running there is a terrible metallic rattle that seems to be coming from the muffler heat shroud but may be coming from under the cover on the left side that I guess covers the drive pulley/chain/belts or whatever is under there.

So I need advice. 

1. What steps can I take that won't be too expensive that will make this thing run smoother, quieter, and not belch as much smoke. Carb rebuild? cleaning? Any tips on accessing the carb or the best way to do this? I'm afraid that if I tickle the carb too much it may not even run and I can't afford a new blower right now. Is there a fuel filter on this thing? IN the tank? Air filter? Probably should buy a new one right? I imagine it is never wrong for a few bucks to replace the spark plug as well right? Will a new muffler help the engine noise?

2. I assume these parts as well as new heat shrouds, drive belt covers etc. that may be loose can be ordered yet for replacement?

BTW, I only plan to use this for personal use so I'm hoping to keep this a low budget affair.


Thanks for all your input.
doc


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

That much smoke and an engine noise sounds like worn piston rings to me!
Does it still smoke alot, or was it just that first time?
Are you sure your oil/fuel mix was correct?
For starters I would change the spark plug, I have the same machine which I bought new 10-12 years ago, it has been running like a champ although this year it didn't want to start for me, I found a tear in the primer bulb and replaced it, I also change the spark plug for the first time, it starts on the first or second pull just about every time, that spark plug change was way overdue!

Brian


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

There could have been some oil buildup in engine causeinf exessize smoke nut if knock/rattle continues with smoke you may have some serious internal problems with bearing and wrist pins and such.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Could the knock and rattles be comming from some sort of clutch on it?? 

Smoke might be from wrong fuel/oil mix also...


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*Pick Up The Gas Cap And Roll A New One Under It*

smoke-if it sat the rings stick and do not seal well. this may improve or may self destruct. check compression 90psi is low and will make it had to start 120psi is high for an old motor( make sure choke is off and throttle open) when testing. if high the a valve is sticking. change the oil, us a high mileage formula (less burn off).

bent axle/rust/junky shrouds: who cares!

metallic rattle: could be the muffler, when the spark arrest rots out it can sound like a can of quarters. also check belt tensioner/idler pulley for slap or bad bearing. it may have disc drive check end bearings on shafts.
SERVICE:with oil drain most can be flipped onto the auger to service drive line.

"quiet and smooth": this may never happen but toro is easy to get parts for at the right dealer I have worked on toros at a power equipment shop and never had problems fixing even the oldest models. I had one given to me that hit a stone wall and I milked it for five years until my wife bought me a new one for Christmas.


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

I fired up 2 of my ccr2000's yesterday. primed a couple of times & they fired right up. alot of smoke, but I let them run awhile, and they cleared up.
check your paddles. if you can get your finger behind paddles & inside rear,
then they need replaced [ they suck to put on ]


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

If machine was put away proper than the engine may have been fogged. This will smoke a lot till it burns off. If it is still smoking after running a while than I would confirm your gas/oil mix.
If your rattle is present without the auger/drive engaged than it is just the heat shield. Engage each seperate and see when the sound starts. That will narrow it down to one area anyway.


----------



## rusty d (Oct 23, 2010)

*snow blower*

my engine on my snow blower wont stop reving up what is going on i a justed the throttle and every thing but thats not it


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

here mine i picked up last yr for $20. cleaned the carb, new spark, paddles, belt and hardware and paint and runs like a champ. It made it through last winter no problem. Not bad for a 23 year old snow blower.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=94413


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Muffler itself could be loose. Sometimes the bolts back out or break in half.


----------

